# Threading dial for 9" Logan



## strantor (Feb 25, 2013)

I have been looking all over the net for a threading dial for my Logan 9”. Everything I have come across, states that it is for the 10” and up. Even Logan's Item# LP-1767 states in their paper catalog that it’s for 10” & 11” lathes. But their website says it’s for 9”, 10”, and 11” lathes. So I have some doubt as to whether the things I am finding on ebay for 10" & 11" lathes will work on my lathe or not. Can anyone verify that a threading dial like this one will work on the 9” lathe?


----------



## strantor (Feb 25, 2013)

One more thing; can anybody give me the diameter and tooth count for the threading dial?


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 25, 2013)

I would suggest joining the yahoo list run by Scott Logan and ask him.  He's the authority on these lathes and has all the poop.


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 25, 2013)

strantor said:


> One more thing; can anybody give me the diameter and tooth count for the threading dial?



The tooth count just needs to be a multiple of the leadscrew. ie 8tpi leadscrew=16 (not really practical) 24/32 etc toothed gear.

Cheers Phil


----------



## strantor (Mar 11, 2013)

FYI, for people who might have this same question in the future, A threading dial for an 11" Logan will work on a 9" logan. I bought one from ebay for 11" and it works.

P.S. See pics. What I bought has 16 teeth for an 8TPI leadscrew


----------

